

Show HN: Skhool.Me a site exclusively for AMAs - touchofevil
http://www.skhool.me

======
touchofevil
With the reddit meltdown yesterday, I thought it would be a good idea to
decouple AMAs from reddit. So I launched Skhool.Me which is dedicated only to
hosting Ask Me Anything sessions.

